# Afternoon nap helps you live longer



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Afternoon nap helps you live longer Looking for a habit that will help you reach a ripe old age with little effort? Make sure you get a short siesta every afternoon. According to researchers at the University of Athens, an afternoon nap is the secret to the fabulously high age reached by the oldest inhabitants [...]

*Read More...*


----------

